# Your top 5 fave Disney animated movies?



## Purchase (Jun 14, 2009)

You know with the Princess and the Frog coming out it just reminded me how good classic Disney movies are. So which are your favorites and why?

My fave 5 would be

1.The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Tarzan
4. The Hunchback of Notre Dome
5. Mulan/Peter Pan


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 14, 2009)

This thread's been done before, I think.

Including Pixar or not?


----------



## Purchase (Jun 14, 2009)

No Pixar im talking about Classic Disney movies


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

Then...

1. Lion King
2. Mulan
3. The Sword in the Stone
4. Sleeping Beauty
5. Aladdin


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Jun 14, 2009)

1. Aladdin
2. The lion king
3. Brink
4. The hunchback of notre dame


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2009)

No particular order.

Lion King
Tarzan
Beauty and the Beast
Mulan
Aladdin


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 14, 2009)

The Lion King
Aladdin
Hercules
Mulan
Tarzan


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 14, 2009)

1. The Hunchback of Notre Dame
2. Beauty and the Beast
3. Lion King
4. Aladdin
5. Mulan & Hercules (tied)


----------



## Celebrianna (Jun 14, 2009)

1. Tarzan
2. Beauty & the Beast
3. The Lion King
4. Mulan
5. Pocahontas or Little Mermaid


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

1.Alice In Wonderland (favorite movie of all time)
2.Mary Poppins (might watch this tomorrow)
3.Mulan
4.Beauty & the Beast
5.Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Al-Yasa (Jun 14, 2009)

1. Lion King
2. Hercules
3. Mulan
4. Aladdin
5. The Rescuers Down Under


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 14, 2009)

1) The Incredibles
2) Toy Story
3) The Lion King
4) Tarzan
5) Hercules

Edit: Didn't see the no Pixar part. But doesn't matter, those 3 were my favorite ones of the non-Pixar and the rest weren't nearly as good. Way too princess oriented.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 14, 2009)

It's been a looooong time since I've watched an old Disney movie but here's what I remember:

The Lion King
Mulan
Aladdin
Tarzan


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

No love for Sleeping Beauty? 

It had _the_ best ever villain Disney has ever conceived.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2009)

The Lion King(Best Disney movie ever)
Aladdin
Pinocchio
Beauty and the Beast
The Jungle Book
Hercules
Lady and the Tramp
Tarzan
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs

I know that's 9 but Disney made such good movies it's hard to choose.


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2009)

The Lion King
Mulan
Aladdin
Tarzan
Fox and the Hound


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 14, 2009)

1. The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Mulan
4. Hercules
5. Not sure (Lady and the tramp or Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 14, 2009)

The Lion King
Aladin
An Extremly Goofy movie( Is that the name?)
Hercules
Pinocchio


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 14, 2009)

1.Emperors New Groove"Hilarious Movie XD"
2.Aladdin
3.Mulan
4.Hercules
5.Peter Pan


----------



## Queen Vag (Jun 14, 2009)

Why no love for Beauty and the Beast?
anyway

Beauty and the Beast
The Lion King
Aladdin 
Mulan
Tarzan


----------



## Krix (Jun 14, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast
Mulan
Lion King
Aladdin
Hercules


----------



## Sine (Jun 15, 2009)

Snow White
The Lion King
Alice in Wonderland
Bambi
Oliver & Company


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 15, 2009)

1. The Emperor's New Grove
Hercules
Mulan
Aladdin
Alice in Wonderland

TENG - and then the rest depending on my mood.


----------



## ethereal (Jun 15, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Jun 15, 2009)

No particular order.

Lion King
Tarzan
Hercules
Mulan
Brother Bear


----------



## Felt (Jun 15, 2009)

Lion King
The Little Mermaid
The Jungle Book
Aladdin
Mary Poppins


----------



## krome (Jun 15, 2009)

Mulan
Hercules
Aladdin
Snow White
Lion King


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, dunno how I forgot about Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2009)

Beauty and the beast
Lion King
Hercules
Emperors new grove
The little Mermaid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2009)

Aladdin
Aladdin II
Lion King
Mulan
Something else.


----------



## E (Jun 15, 2009)

Lion King
Pinocchio
Beauty and the Beast
Snow White
cant think of a fifth one lol, mostly because i barely have much recollection of them

no particular order


----------



## pajamas (Jun 15, 2009)

Aladdin
Aladdin 2
Lion King
Lady and the Tramp
The Fox and the Hound


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2009)

In no order:

Aladdin
The Little Mermaid
Sleeping Beauty
Hercules
The Lion King


----------



## S (Jun 15, 2009)

Lion King
Aladdin
The Jungle Book
The Little Mermaid
Mulan


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2009)

1. The Lion King
2. Mulan
3. Tarzan
4..Emperors New Groove
5.Lady and the Tramp/Fox and the Hound


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 16, 2009)

The Lion King
The Djungle Book
Mulan
Pinocchio
Pocahontas 

Disney is underestimated. They're awesome


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 16, 2009)

This is a horrible question to ask anyone. It's like asking someone how would they like to be anally raped.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 16, 2009)

The Little Mermaid
The Lion King
The Hunchback of Notre-Damn
Mulan
Beauty and the beast.

Not in order though.


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 16, 2009)

pek

*Aladdin
Mulan
Lion King
Beauty & the Beast
Little Mermaid

*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2009)

Let's See

1. Tarzan
2. Aladdin
3. Beauty & the Beast
4. Mulan
5. Hunchback of Notre Dame/Peter Pan


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 16, 2009)

*omg eveyone llikes the same things pek lol *


----------



## KidTony (Jun 16, 2009)

not in order (the lion king is my fav tho)

Lion King
Tarzan
Aladdin
Mulan
Beauty and the Beast


----------



## stardust (Jun 16, 2009)

#1. Fantasia
#2. Hercules
#3. Basil the Great Mouse Detective
#4. Alice in Wonderland
#5. Mulan / Pocahontas


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 16, 2009)

Lion King
Tarzan
Aladin
Beauty and the Beast
Hercules


----------



## God Movement (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Lion King
2. 101 Dalmatians
3. Lilo and Stitch
4. Tarzan
5. Aladin


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Lion King
2. Tarzan
3. Bambi
4. Fox and the Hound


----------



## Purchase (Jun 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who can't remember anything about Fantasia


----------



## Incanta (Jun 17, 2009)

1.) Beauty and the Beast (Gaston makes it for me. )
2.) Tarzan
3.) Lady and the Tramp
4.) The Little Mermaid
5.) Hercules


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 20, 2009)

1. Beauty and the Beast
2. Tarzan
3. The lion king
4. Little mermaid
5. Atlantis / Mulan


----------



## Cala (Jun 20, 2009)

It'll be hard narrowing it down to five...

In no particular order:

1. The Lion King
2. Sleeping Beauty
3. Mulan
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. The Fox and the Hound


----------



## Koi (Jun 20, 2009)

In no particular order except number one:

1. The Aritsocats
2. The Lion King
3. Beauty and the Beast (The Beast is my favorite Disney character of like all time.  I absolutely love his design.)
4. 101 Dalmatians
5. The Winnie the Pooh Movie

Tarzan I wasn't a huge fan of, honestly.  But I also loved The Rescuers Down Under, The Jungle Book, The Fox and the Hound, and Aladdin.  I have yet to see The Great Mouse Detective, which I hear is kind of a gem.  And I know being a girl is supposed to entitle me to go apeshit over The Little Mermaid for some reason like all my other chick-friends, but it was never my favorite.  Atlantis doesn't get enough love.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Lion King
Hercules
Pinocchio
Alice in Wonderland
Sleeping Beauty


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmm. Hard choice. I got a soft spot for those cheesy kid movies..hahaha.

Alice in Wonderland (is kinda creepy o__O)
The Little Mermaid (the only thing possible to think of when i was a child)
Pocahontas ( i swear, i was obsessed with this movie when it came out)
Sleeping Beauty
Snow White (^^ both sort of grim, huh?)

lolunoriginal I'd pick one of those ridiculous Winnie the Pooh movies but I don't know which one


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 21, 2009)

In this particular order:
1. Aladdin
2. Pinocchio
3. The Little Mermaid
4. The Jungle Book
5. The Lion King

Yeah, I like the Little Mermaid, what of it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 21, 2009)

1) Aladdin
2) The Lion King
3) Hercules
4) Mulan
5) Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Rika (Jun 21, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast
Lion King
Aladdin
Tarzan
Mulan


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jun 22, 2009)

In Order:

1. The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Beauty and the Beast
4. The Fox and the Hound
5. Homeward Bound


----------



## Purchase (Aug 18, 2009)

Bumped because im about watch fantasia and Anostaisa


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 18, 2009)

1.Lion King
2.Tarzan
3.Aladdin
4.Mulan
5.Hercules


----------



## Lisa Yadomaru (Aug 18, 2009)

Toy Story. That's about it. lol

Aladdin, Mulan, and Lion King were very good, but compared to Toy Story, they fall short in my opinion.


----------



## Lisa Yadomaru (Aug 18, 2009)

Purchase said:


> Am I the only one who can't remember anything about Fantasia



No. No you're not, lol. All I remember is a bat thing, and a train. =/

Oh, also, besides Toy Story, Hunchback of Notre Dome was win.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Aug 18, 2009)

1) Robin Hood
2) The Sword in the Stone
3) The Jungle Book
4) Aladdin
5) Pinocchio


----------



## Muk (Aug 18, 2009)

i'd have to rewatch the disney movies to chose

but sleeping beauty, lion king, mulan off the top of the head


----------



## Cero (Aug 18, 2009)

Buzz Killington said:


> 1) Robin Hood
> 2) The Sword in the Stone
> 3) The Jungle Book
> 4) Aladdin
> 5) Pinocchio



Sword in the Stone was epic, i still have it on VHS


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 18, 2009)

1. The Lion King
2. Bambi
3. Tarzan
4. Mulan
5. The Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Cero said:


> Sword in the Stone was epic, i still have it on VHS



Agreed the fight between Mad Madame Mym and Merlin was great.


----------



## Purchase (Aug 19, 2009)

Cero said:


> Sword in the Stone was epic, i still have it on VHS



I think I'm gonna rewatch that one x=


----------



## Broleta (Aug 19, 2009)

The Lion King
Aladdin
Mulan
Hercules
Jungle Book


----------



## Zil (Aug 19, 2009)

1) The Lion King
2) Aladdin
3) Tarzan
4) Pinocchio
5) 101 Dalmatians


----------



## axellover2 (Aug 19, 2009)

1.The lion King
2.Aladdin
3.Toy story
4.Mulan
5.Hercules


----------



## epoleneP (Aug 20, 2009)

To be honest, I can't really remember much of the Disney movies as I think back on them now. Aladdin was on Disney channel a few days ago though and it brought back a wave of nostalgia. I seemed to have liked that movie a lot more than I remember.


----------



## Cair (Aug 20, 2009)

1. Hunchback
2. Aladdin
3. Treasure Planet
4. Lion King
5. IDK.


----------



## Munken (Aug 20, 2009)

Sword in the stone
The Lion King
Aladdin
Hercules
Jungle Book


----------



## Mar Azul (Aug 20, 2009)

1. The Lion King
2. Beauty and the Beast
3. Mulan
4. Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
5. Aladdin


----------



## Lissy★ (Aug 21, 2009)

1. Tarzan
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Hercules
4. Beauty And The Beast
5. Mulan


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Aug 21, 2009)

1.- The little mermaid (My always favourite)
2.- Mulan
3.- Hercules
4.- The great mouse detective
5.- Dumbo


----------



## Munak (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Pinocchio - I still sing that stupid Jiminy song randomly. 
2. Beauty and the Beast - Sob story of ugly. Hey, gets to me everytime.
3. Toy Story 2 - The first was top-notch, but Jesse and the Round-up Gang just tugged on my heart strings.
4. Aladdin - I'll always remember that movie with 'That guy from Hook' as Genie, and 'That guy from Problem Child' as Lago the Parrot.  It helps that 'A Whole New World' was sung by Lea Salonga.
5. A Bug's Life - "Ants aren't meant to serve grasshoppers." It was no Kamina speech, but it sure gave me the chills.


----------



## Kameil (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Lion King
2. Alice in Wonderland
3. Mulan
4. Pinocchio 
5. Alladin


----------



## Migooki (Aug 22, 2009)

Man, this is going to be hard.

I can easily place my top one but the others are kind of harder.

1. Peter Pan.
2. Snow White
3. Lion King
4. Alice in Wonderland
5. The Hunchback of Notre Dome


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 22, 2009)

1. Robin Hood (classic love <3)
2. Pooh's Grand Adventure: The Search for Christopher Robin 
3. Lady and the Tramp (A sucker for dogs am I!)
4. The Rescuers Down Under
5. Gargoyles the Movie: The Heroes Awaken (Ha, what? I adored the tv series so I had to list the movie somewhere)
---

@epoleneP: I saw the Aladdin movie on the Disney  channel a bit ago too.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Aug 22, 2009)

I can't really remember most of them but...

Hunchback of Notredamne
Lion King
Mulan

Not sure where to go from there...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 22, 2009)

Lion King.
Alladin
Hercules
Toy Story
Oliver and Company.


----------



## kman4007 (Aug 22, 2009)

Toy story
Mulan
The Lion King
Aladdin
Alice in wonderland


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 29, 2009)

So no Pixar included? 

Tarzan
Mulan
The Lion King (1 and 2)
Aladdin & The Fox and the Hound (tied)
Pocahontas

Anastasia (this would be first but I just realised it's not Disney as such. )


----------



## Mellie (Aug 29, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast
Cars
The Incredibles
The Lion King 
Lilo and Stitch


----------



## stardust (Aug 29, 2009)

Rakkushimi-YT said:


> Anastasia (this would be first but I just realised it's not Disney as such. )



Yeah, it annoys me when people put it down as a Disney movie. It's Don Bluth, for goodness sake.


----------



## nightmistress (Aug 29, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> Yeah, it annoys me when people put it down as a Disney movie. It's Don Bluth, for goodness sake.



Anastasia is one of my favorite animated films (above most Disney), but I understand the confusion.  Ferngully probably suffers the same. Fox didn't make them look too distinct from Disney's style after.  Anyway, here are my top ones (tough as hell to do, so I'm breaking up Disney/Pixar with Disney):

Disney/Pixar:
1. Finding Nemo
2. Toy Story
3. Monster's Inc.
4. Up
5. The Incredibles

Disney:
1. Beauty and the Beast
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Aladdin
4. Lion King
5. Cinderella
6. Sleeping Beauty couldn't leave it off


----------



## Baka Neko (Aug 30, 2009)

Pocahontas.
The Lion King.
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Alice In Wonderland.
Fox and the Hound.
Oh The Aristocats too!


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Loin king
Aladdin
Mulan
Beauty and the Beast
peter pan


----------



## Eki (Aug 30, 2009)

1.Toy story
2.Wall-e
3.Lion King
4.Aladdin

yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Berry (Aug 30, 2009)

The Emperor's New Groove (Fuckin amazin film)
The Lion King
Sword in the Stone
Mulan
The Incredibles


----------



## Yαriko (Aug 31, 2009)

Lion King
Toy Story 
Beauty and the Beast
The Incredibles
Cars


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not counting Pixar...

1. The Lion King
2. Hercules
3. Mulan
4. Aladdin
5. The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Maris (Sep 1, 2009)

Lion King
Beauty and the Beast
Little Mermaid
Aladdin
Lady and the tramp pek


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2009)

Peter and the Wolf. Yeah, I'm counting it. I don't care, it's awesome 
Alladin
The Emperors New Groove
Hercules
Lion King/The Rescuers


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

1) Lion King
2) Lion King
3) Lion King
4) Lion King
5) Lion King

:ho


----------



## Mandy (Sep 4, 2009)

For me:

1) Aladdin
2) Finding Nemo 
3) Lion King
4) Hercules
5) The Little Mermaid

pek


----------



## Slinkymilinky (Sep 5, 2009)

1: The Emperors New Groove
2: The Rescuers
3: Robin Hood
4: The Aristocats
5: Oliver and Company


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 5, 2009)

Lion king
Aladdin
Toy Story 
Peter pan
Beauty and the Beast


----------



## zantha (Sep 5, 2009)

beauty and the beast
the fox and the hound
mulan
aladdin
the hounchback of notra dame


----------



## Orga777 (Sep 5, 2009)

Here are my Top 5. 

1. The Lion King
2. The Jungle Book
3. The Sword in the Stone
4. Fantasia
5. Sleeping Beauty (...what? <.<)

Honorable Mentions:
Ratitoullie (best Pixar movie IMO)
Aladdin
Hunchback of Notre Dame

I wish they would get their heads out of their asses and stop making really shitty Live-Action movies and go back to Animation... If it wasn't for Pixar, the whole company would probably be in the toilet.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 5, 2009)

Lion King
A Goofy Movie
Hercules
Emperor's New Groove
Pinocchio


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 7, 2009)

1) Lion King ('cuz I grew up with it)
2) Bambi (needed to be mentioned much more in this thread)
3) Dumbo (needed to be mentioned much more in this thread)
4) Snow White and the seven dwarfs (needed to be mentioned much more in this thread)
5) Pinocchio

I have yet to see Wall-E but I get the feeling it's potential top 5 material.

If we were to say cartoons in general, I wouldn't add one of those Pixar movies, but I would add on number 3: The Land Before Time.


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Aladdin
2. Meet The Robinsons
3. Mulan
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Hercules


----------



## Mironbiron (Sep 8, 2009)

from what I remember:

1. Lion King (so many beautiful life lessons)
2. Aladdin (funny characters and beautiful setting)
3. Jungle Book (funky as hell, Baloo is my fav)
4. Pocahontas (emotional and nostalgic)
5. Peter Pan/101 Dalmatians (can't choose between those 2)


----------



## Balalaika (Sep 8, 2009)

Pocahontas
The Lion King
Robin Hood
The Little Mermaid
The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 9, 2009)

1) The Lion King
2) The Hunchback of Notre Dame
3) Aladdin
4) Hercules
5) Mulan


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 10, 2009)

1) The Lion King
2) Bambi
3) Mulan
4) The Hunchback of Notre Dame
5) Aladdin


----------



## Prince of Pop (Sep 10, 2009)

1. The Lion King 1 1/2 (I find far more hilarious than the other 2 Lion King Movies)
2. Peter Pan
3. The Little Mermaid
4. Snow White
5. Aladdin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 11, 2009)

In no particular order.

Aladdin
Emperor's new groove (probably my favorite, i love this movie)
Hercules (Hades ftw.)
Mulan (I'll make a man out of youuuuu)
fantasia


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 13, 2009)

1. The Lion King
2. Alladin
3. Peter Pan
4. Cinderella
5. Pocahontas


----------



## Studio_Peachboy (Sep 21, 2009)

It's so god damn hard to choose my top 5...
*The Aristocats
The Lion King
Dumbo
Jungle Book
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs*


----------



## Mihael (Sep 21, 2009)

Lion king
Aladdin 
The jungle book
Hercules
Peter Pan


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2009)

The Lion King
Alice in Wonderland
Beauty and the Beast
Pinocchio
Mulan (fucking love it)


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2009)

Lion King
Aladdin
Hercules
Tarzan
Sword in the Stone
Mulan
Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Masurao (Sep 22, 2009)

Lion King(obviously)
Mulan
Aladdin
Tarzan
Fantasia


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2009)

the lion king mufasa same voice as darth vader and a good movie
hercules  james wood was great as hades
peter pan 
beauty and the beast first disney movie i remember seeing
aladdin genii was cool robin williams did a good job.


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 22, 2009)

The Little Mermaid
Beauty and the Beast
Peter Pan
Alice in Wonderland
Finding Nemo


----------



## Akumaru13 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lion King
Aladdin
Mulan
Little Mermaid
Stitch


----------



## jereith (Oct 23, 2009)

No particular order:

Shrek
Tron
Toy Story
Cars
Finding Nemo


----------



## The Potential (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn i see alot of love for some of disneys movie's

1: Lion King (This movie man epic)

2: Tarzan

3: Hercules

4: Mulan

5: Aladdin


Those were the best Disney Movies ever IMO.

There were a few others but those were my Fav's


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 27, 2009)

1. Mulan 2. Hercules 3. Alladin


----------



## Mojim (Oct 27, 2009)

1) Lion King (obviously because of the storyline was just that great. definitely an all time classic)
2) Aladdin
3) Beauty and the Beast
4) The Jungle Book
5) Bambi


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 28, 2009)

*Lion King
Hercules
Toy Story
Aladdin
Shrek*


----------



## Riamu (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Toy motherfucking Story

This was the only one I enjoyed tbh


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

1. Lion King
2. Hercules
3. Toy Story
4. Mulan
5. Dumbo


----------



## Slayz (Oct 29, 2009)

Mojim said:


> 1) Lion King (obviously because of the storyline was just that great. definitely an all time classic)
> 2) Aladdin
> 3) Beauty and the Beast
> 4) The Jungle Book
> 5) Bambi



Damn! Those are exactly my Top5 Disney Movies and that's the exact order I was going to put them in


----------



## Didi (Oct 30, 2009)

jereith said:


> No particular order:
> 
> Shrek
> Tron
> ...



Shrek's not disney. 

1. Beauty and the Beast
2. Hercules
3. Lion King
4. The Little Mermaid/Mulan
5. The Hunchback of Notre Dame/Aladdin

And that's only from those of the Disney Renaissance, if I had to include the others, the choice'd be too hard.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Oct 30, 2009)

Fantasia
Lady and the Tramp
The Lion King
Mulan
101 Dalmations
does Treasure Planet count?


----------



## darkangelcel (Oct 31, 2009)

Mulan
The Hunchback of Notre Dam
Beauty and the Beast
Hercules
Pocahontas


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 1, 2009)

Mulan
Beauty and the Beast
Alladin
Lion King
Hercules


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 2, 2009)

Why are people putting Shrek in their lists? it's Dreamworks, not Disney


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Nov 3, 2009)

This choice is way too difficult. 

Beauty and the Beast
The Lion King
Aladdin/Hercules
The Little Mermaid/Mulan
The Hunchback of Notre Dame/Pocahontas

I cheated. =[


----------



## Aleeight (Nov 3, 2009)

No particular order:
Beauty and the Beast- Belle was my favorite Disney princess
Mulan- the heroine angle and the setting was good
The Lion King- The storyline rocked, the artwork was good, and the songs were the best
The Fox and the Hound- Beautiful storyline about two unlikely friends
Aladdin- the storyline was good, and the songs as well.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 3, 2009)

-Oliver and Company ()
-Lion King
-Aladdin
-101 Dalmatians
-Finding Nemo



Anyone else remember Oliver and Co. ?


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Nov 5, 2009)

1. Nightmare Before Christmas
2. Fantasia
3. Mulan
4. Little Mermaid
5. Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 5, 2009)

Lion King
Fantasia
Lil Mermaid
Bambi ( i think)
Aladdin or snowwhite.


----------



## leetlegit (Nov 6, 2009)

lion king
tarzan
aladdin
beauty and the beast
hercules


----------



## Purchase (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd suggest everyone in this thread go see Disney's 2d the princess and the frog it was a truly spectacular movie and made its way into my top 5 a real classic. Truly amazing characters in this movie.

My fave 5 would be

1.The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Tarzan
4. Mulan
5. The Princess and the Frog
__________________


----------



## blazikengirl (Jun 13, 2010)

Val said:


> Why no love for Beauty and the Beast?
> anyway
> 
> Beauty and the Beast
> ...



*Agreed.* It's acc the best. 

If I could say B&TB 5 times, I would.

Anyhoo.

1.Beauty and The Beast
2.The Little Mermaid
3.Mulan/Hercules
4.Pocahontas
5.Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Vanity (Jun 13, 2010)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame
The Little Mermaid
The Lion King
Aladdin
Hercules

I need to watch some of these movies again. I haven't watched some of them for ages.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 14, 2010)

1. Mulan - As much as it was sexist, stereotypically inaccurate of my own people, and the soundtrack in America cut out the synchronizer version of "Mulan's Decision", it is my favorite movie by far.  The destroyed village scene was one of the most moving scenes I've ever watched

2. Aladdin - What can I say?  I've watched this movie at least 50 times since I was little, it was charmingly cute yet in a sense all so real.  I used to carry around one of those little kid boomboxes and sing "A Whole New World" over and over until my mom took the tape away for not listening to her.

3. Lilo and Stitch - I think the parallels I drew from it to my Hawaiian-status allowed it to become one of my instant favorites.

4. Lion King - It was just good.  I couldn't believe how much I still enjoy it when I watched it a year ago.  I think the plot is solid for a Disney movie and it wasn't too corny.

5. I'm not sure.  A cross between Beauty and the Beast and Cinderella.


----------



## Kno7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll go with
-The Lion King
-Aladdin
-The Jungle Book
-Robin Hood
-The Fox and the Hound



Panda said:


> Anyone else remember Oliver and Co. ?


Yes! 

I also remember being scared as shit when watching parts of Snow White and Alice in Wonderland.

Crazy parents for not making me skip the scary parts, I must have been 4 years old.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 31, 2010)

Top 5 for me

Sleeping Beauty
The Hunchback of Notre Dame
The Rescuers Down Under
The Lion King
edit: The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## Kunimitsu Ito (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Mulan
4. Tarzan
5. 101 Dalmations


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

1.The Lion King
2. Mulan
3. Tarzan
4. Aladdin
5. Cinderella


----------



## Yousif77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine:

1-Sleeping Beauty (maleficent is just so....)

2-Hercules

3-Snow white and the 7 dwarves

4-Alice in Wonderland

5-Bambi (you know a movie is good when it makes you hate your own race)


I don't know if this has been posted before but has anyone seen the new & improved Disney princesses?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ariel



Tinkerbell


B&B


Sleeping Biatcheauty




Snow White


Cinderella






HUMMANAH HUMMANAH HUMMANAH! POW! Right in the kisser!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2010)

1. The Sword in the Stone

2. Incredibles

3. Hercules

4. Robin Hood

Rest are tied.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Aristocats

2. Tarzan

3. Hercules

4. Aladdin

5. The Lion King


----------



## taiga (Aug 1, 2010)

bambi
the fox and the hound
the little mermaid
the lion king
pocahontas
hercules
mulan


----------



## Vix (Aug 1, 2010)

1. The Lion King
2. The Little Mermaid
3. Tarzan
4. Bambi
5. The Fox and The Hound


----------



## Jay. (Aug 1, 2010)

Lion King
Tarzan
Basil
Hercules
Aladin


----------



## Agent (Aug 1, 2010)

Aladdin
Mulan
Hercules
Lion King
Tarzan


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 2, 2010)

The Lion King
Aladdin
Hercules
Beauty and the Beast
Fantasia

Honorable Mention(s):  The Hunchback of Notre Dame, The Sword in the Stone, and Mulan


----------



## Evolet (Aug 2, 2010)

1.The Lion King
2. Mulan
3. Pocahontas
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Cinderella


----------



## Kisame (Aug 2, 2010)

1 - Mulan
2 - Lion King
3 - Kisame
4 - Itachi Solo's
5 - ............


----------



## ceejsradx3 (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Aladdin
2. Oliver and Company
3. The Rescuers
4. Old Yeller
5. Beethoven


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 3, 2010)

1. The Lion King
2. Aladdin
3. Tarzan 
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. Oliver and Company


----------



## Nimander (Aug 3, 2010)

In no particular order...

1. Finding Nemo
2. Mulan
3. Lion King
4. Tarzan
5. A toss up between Toy Story and A Bug's Life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 3, 2010)

1. The Lion King
2. Aladdin 
3. Hercules
4. Tarzan
5. 101 Dalmatians


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 3, 2010)

In no particular order.

Up
Beauty & The Beast
Aladdin
The Lion King
Toy Story 1-3 (yes, all of them)


----------



## jeweldrop (Aug 4, 2010)

1. Aladdin 
2. Hercules
3. Beauty and the Beast
4. Mulan
5. The Lion King


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Hercules.
2. Peter Pan.
3. Tarzan.
4. Finding Nemo.
5. Aladdin.


----------



## taiyo (Aug 5, 2010)

1.The Lion King
2. Beauty and the Beast
3. Mulan
4. Tarzan
5. Princess and the Frog


----------



## Mori (Aug 6, 2010)

The Lion King
Mulan
Aladdin
Beauty and the Beast
Hercules


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 6, 2010)

The Lion King
Alice in Wonderland
Aladdin
Mulan
Fantasia


----------



## smethross (Jan 11, 2012)

Mine top 5 favorite Disney animated movies are: The Lion King, One Hundred & One Dalmatians, Beauty & The Beast, Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs and The Little Mermaid.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 11, 2012)

Off the top of my head, and in no particular order:

1. Beauty and the Beast

2. The Hunchback of Notre Dame

3. Lilo & Stitch

4. Fantasia

5. The Lion King. For nostalgia reasons most likely.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 12, 2012)

Not sure of my top 5, but I know my favorite.

Let's get down to business! To defeat...the huns!


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

Lion King, Aladdin, Sword in the Stone, 101 Dalmations and Robin Hood/Fox and the Hound.


----------



## blazikengirl (Jan 12, 2012)

1. Beauty and The Beast
2. Hercules
3. Mulan
4. The Little Mermaid
5. The Lion King


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 12, 2012)

No order
-The Lion King 1
-Aladdin 1
-Mulan 1
-The Hunchback of Notredame 1
-Tarzan


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

smethross said:


> Mine top 5 favorite Disney animated movies are: The Lion King, One Hundred & One Dalmatians, Beauty & The Beast, Snow White & the Seven Dwarfs and The Little Mermaid.



Why would you bump a thread from 2010?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 12, 2012)

Jena said:


> Why would you bump a thread from 2010?



People complain about bumping threads
People complain about new threads being made when old ones already exist

I'm not seeing a middle ground here.


----------



## Jena (Jan 12, 2012)

Kind of weird that he dug through like 50 pages to find this one thread when there was a thread about your top 10 Disney movies that was made only a few months ago.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 12, 2012)

Sleeping Beauty is the best classic Disney film.


----------



## Ash (Jan 13, 2012)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Mulan
Hercules
Tarzan
The Little Mermaid


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 13, 2012)

In no order at all-

-Hercules
-Sleeping Beauty
-Lady and the Tramp
-Tarzan
-The Beauty and the Beast


----------

